
Is capitalism 'mutating' into an infotech utopia? - hangars
https://www.opendemocracy.net/ann-pettifor/is-capitalism-mutating-into-infotech-utopia
======
hellbanner
I don't think the world is anywhere close to Utopia. We have:

* Starving people

* Wars

* Racial prejudice

* Vastly uneven distribution of healthcare across the globe

~~~
madaxe_again
Utopia is a horribly misused word - the entire point was that it was an
impossible idea - it literally means "nowhere" see Thomas More. He was mocking
the idea of a _Eutopia_ , which would literally be a "happy place".

Either way, this all feels far more like dystopia - so I suppose the answer to
the question, intended or not, is yes - we are indeed on the road to nowhere.

